# Sun fading issue



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Earlier this morning I decided to take my Kindle 2 outside for the first time.  Unfortunately, it faded very badly. It was almost impossible to read.  I called CS and initially spoke with an agent that seemed well informed on the issue. She said that they are now aware of the problem and are investigating it.  She also said they have had many unhappy customers who had returned for refunds so they are now rather treating them as defective and replacing units for those who are affected.  I took it that they were denying people replacements at some point. Unfortunately, my iPhone dropped the call with her so I had to call back. The next rep wasn't at all informed on the issue and initially said I could return it for a refund. I told him about my previous conversation and after a few times on hold finally have my replacement en-route.  I'm pretty pleased with CS but it does sound like the need to make the issue better known to all their reps.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I am curious, how fast did the fade issue come into effect?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> I am curious, how fast did the fade issue come into effect?
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric


Immediately after pressing next page or refresh the page while it's in direct sunlight. After taking it out of the sunlight and using the refresh shortcut a couple of times it goes back to normal though it does stay faded if you don't change or refresh the page. In direct sunlight the screen was so bad it was nearly blank. It would be impossible to read outside or even in a car.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine has not done this yet.....however I do agree that with CS it seems to be luck of the draw.......all of the CS's need to be on the same page and give the same information. A lot do not seem to know what their policies are.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

jeremy81 said:


> Immediately after pressing next page or refresh the page while it's in direct sunlight. After taking it out of the sunlight and using the refresh shortcut a couple of times it goes back to normal though it does stay faded if you don't change or refresh the page. In direct sunlight the screen was so bad it was nearly blank. It would be impossible to read outside or even in a car.


I guess they didn't do enough testing or are having issues with the supplier of the Kindle?


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Kind said:


> I guess they didn't do enough testing or are having issues with the supplier of the Kindle?


I personally believe it's just a bad batch of e-ink displays. Hopefully, they will eventually be able to identify which ones are bad and correct the issue.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

jeremy81 said:


> Earlier this morning I decided to take my Kindle 2 outside for the first time. Unfortunately, it faded very badly. It was almost impossible to read. I called CS and initially spoke with an agent that seemed well informed on the issue. She said that they are now aware of the problem and are investigating it. She also said they have had many unhappy customers who had returned for refunds so they are now rather treating them as defective and replacing units for those who are affected. I took it that they were denying people replacements at some point. Unfortunately, my iPhone dropped the call with her so I had to call back. The next rep wasn't at all informed on the issue and initially said I could return it for a refund. I told him about my previous conversation and after a few times on hold finally have my replacement en-route. I'm pretty pleased with CS but it does sound like the need to make the issue better known to all their reps.


Hi, Jeremy81! I wrote a similar post about a week ago. I had the same problem, and I got my replacement on Thursday. I returned the defective one. I ran the _Sun Test_, and the replacement passed it, but I'm still worried about it.

Here are a couple of my previous posts:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5224.msg108990/topicseen.html#msg108990

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5334.0.html


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

It sucks that so many of you are having issues with this.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have not read out in the sun yet.. this is something to look for... thanks for the update!


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

ElLector said:


> Hi, Jeremy81! I wrote a similar post about a week ago. I had the same problem, and I got my replacement on Thursday. I returned the defective one. I ran the _Sun Test_, and the replacement passed it, but I'm still worried about it.
> 
> Here are a couple of my previous posts:
> 
> ...


After reading your earlier posts on this issue I went out and conducted a thorough test here in the California sun...my K2 passed the test, and I intend to check from time to time to make sure it is not fading. Thanks for keeping us all informed.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

My original kindle had this issue. From the Amazon boards I learned that several delivered in early August had sun issues. I figure that sometimes they get a batch of bad e-ink screens. Got a replacement in January and this one has been fine.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

John Steinbeck said:


> After reading your earlier posts on this issue I went out and conducted a thorough test here in the California sun...my K2 passed the test, and I intend to check from time to time to make sure it is not fading. Thanks for keeping us all informed.


Oh, no problem! I work at a Mental Health Clinic, and some of my coworkers thought I might have to see one of our psychiatrists. I was stepping in and out of the office with my Kindle 2. It was weird because I would read indoors, and I had no problem, but when I stepped out into the sun, _fuggedaboudit_! I had the advantage of the California sun as well. I was questioning the Kindle2 ad with woman reading at the beach. I laughed to myself because all I could think about was if I were at the beach and the text had faded on me there, I would have shouted an _expletive _, and it would have needed a life vest.

Hope your K2 continues to pass the test. I have been doing the same myself from time to time.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> My original kindle had this issue. From the Amazon boards I learned that several delivered in early August had sun issues. I figure that sometimes they get a batch of bad e-ink screens. Got a replacement in January and this one has been fine.


Perhaps the supplier's trying to cut corners?


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Sigh, finally had a semi-sunny day in Seattle so I took my K2 out in the sun...and you guys are right.  On every page turn or page update, the words faded 

I wonder if I should bother with a return...this is my second kindle so I already used up 2 of the 6 liscense.  I also have my decalgirl skin on it already too.

For the ones who got a new kindle, has the issue not reproed, ie you don't see fading of any kind?  My fading is pretty big, the words are really light but I can still make them out.

I was hoping to read out in the sun all summer...what a bummer!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I took mine out for the first time today, I think it may actually be close to 50 degrees.... Sat out there for about 10 minutes, no fading at all.....


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Doh - yeah I never noticed this with my first Kindle which was a K1.

Also - this reproes once I'm outside...the clouds started rolling in so even in non-direct sun contact, the text fades.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Did you turn the pages? That's when the fading showed up on mine. The new page had lighter text.


I was outside for ten minutes... I opened a number of books, a couple of newspapers, and read about ten pages of one book. No fading.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

A dead give-away for me (apart from the much lighter text) is that page turns usually have a refresh where most of the screen apart from the top/bottom bars flashes black.  In the sun today, my refresh ended up having bands.  Anywhere with no text was black, but anywhere with text was a very light shade of gray.  Once the refreshes have the zebra look to them, the text fades.

Pidgeon92, does this not happen for you either?  I'm trying to get a feel for whats normal and whats not


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Trekker said:


> You are allowed to have 6 total kindles on your account at any given time. If you have only one and get it replaced, you still have only one. You're not "using up" licenses by getting replacements.
> 
> The sun was out for a bit today and I tried mine. I held it in the sun and turned pages and the text definitely got lighter. I need to try it on a very bright cloudless day before I make any decisions. I also have skins on mine and even if I get a replacement kindle, there are no guarantees that the new one is going to work any better.
> 
> It would be nice to know if this could be fixed with firmware or if it's an actual defect. Even though the text got lighter, I still had no trouble reading it.


Good to know - I've heard conflicting reports that even when you deregister, the liscense used counts as one of the 6 liscenses used. Thanks Trekker!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

starryskyz said:


> Pidgeon92, does this not happen for you either? I'm trying to get a feel for whats normal and whats not


Mine does not behave any differently out in the sun than it does indoors.

It occurred to me yesterday to test it today as my skin will be arriving in a few days, and I'd hate to have to return it as defective after skinning it.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Mine does not behave any differently out in the sun than it does indoors.
> 
> It occurred to me yesterday to test it today as my skin will be arriving in a few days, and I'd hate to have to return it as defective after skinning it.


D'oh! Yeah, I love my Orient skin on my K2...however I was planning on spending a lot of time outdoors reading this summer. I guess I'll have to call customer service...

Thanks for verifying for me Pidgeon92!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Is this an effect that can be experienced by sunlight streaming through a window, or must it be in direct sunlight?


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

My Mac's dashboard says it should be sunny and 71 tomorrow, so I will test my Kindle in the sunlight then.

Of course, it's the Midwest, so there could just as easily be a blizzard


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> Is this an effect that can be experienced by sunlight streaming through a window, or must it be in direct sunlight?


The only way to know for sure is to test both.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I need some sun and above freezing
sylvia


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

I need to get outside and test mine too.  We are supposed to have 76 and abundant sunshine today so when this fog burns off, I'm heading outdoors on a break to check things out.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Luckily the forecast was accurate. Took my Kindle to the park today and tried turning and refreshing pages in direct sunlight and everything was fine. Sorry to the people having problems   but hopefully customer service will be able to help you out.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Britt said:


> Luckily the forecast was accurate. Took my Kindle to the park today and tried turning and refreshing pages in direct sunlight and everything was fine. Sorry to the people having problems  but hopefully customer service will be able to help you out.


Kindle shoudl be sun friendly, and I'm glad it is for you.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Is the Kindle snow friendly?  Can I read it while I'm on the porch and it's snowing?


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> I am curious, how fast did the fade issue come into effect?
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric


This happened to me, too. I took it out in the sun, flipped two pages, and the eink faded. A complete reset to factory default seemed to make it worse.
I have a new one arriving tomorrow and the first thing I am going to do is to take it out in the sun...

Patricia


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I received the replacement. The display works great in the sun. The wireless has dropped connection a few times while downloading books. My last one hasn't done that not sure if it's going to be a problem.  The buttons have a different feel also. It's really weird how much varience there is between different k2's.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

I got my replacement today, and it does not fade in the sun - hurrah!  The contrast is also better too, even indoors in ambient lighting.  I can significantly notice the darker font.  Btw, I could repro the sun fading issue even reading indoors when sun is on my Kindle through a window.

Not to look a gifthorse in its mouth, but my second K2 has a slightly darker screen.  Perhaps this is what ppl on the amazon boards complained about as "reading on a wet newspaper".  However, I don't want to risk getting another K2, so will probably live with the slightly darker screen.

I took some side by side pictures of the two Kindles in the sun today, will post them up later tonight.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

starryskyz said:


> I took some side by side pictures of the two Kindles in the sun today, will post them up later tonight.


Please do... I don't think anybody else has documented the problem... also if you could get a video of how fast it actually happens, but maybe the sun's set for you already.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

I tried to take a video to show the zebra flashing update but my camera ran out of memory 

FYI, I don't have to wait long to get it to show -in fact, I put it out in the sun, do some page turns, and it's instantaneous, you can see the fade right away.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

starryskyz said:


> I got my replacement today, and it does not fade in the sun - hurrah! The contrast is also better too, even indoors in ambient lighting. I can significantly notice the darker font. Btw, I could repro the sun fading issue even reading indoors when sun is on my Kindle through a window.
> 
> Not to look a gifthorse in its mouth, but my second K2 has a slightly darker screen. Perhaps this is what ppl on the amazon boards complained about as "reading on a wet newspaper". However, I don't want to risk getting another K2, so will probably live with the slightly darker screen.
> 
> I took some side by side pictures of the two Kindles in the sun today, will post them up later tonight.


Mine are very similar but the old one seems kind of brown compared to the new one.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

I posted my pics on this thread

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5657.0.html


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

starryskyz said:


> I posted my pics on this thread
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5657.0.html


Thank you very much!


----------



## peritusONE (Mar 10, 2009)

Tested my K2 in the sun last night, and didn't have any fading issues.  It actually looked pretty good IMO.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I totally had a dream about this last night...

In the dream, I took my Kindle outside and the text started fading in patches, but then it would reappear a few seconds later.

Conclusion: I spend way too much time on KB.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A thought:  I've used my K1 outside many times with no problem.  But one time I was on my deck in bright sunlight and noticed the print getting harder to read.  I realized the temp outside was 85 or so and with the sun shining on the Kindle it occurred to me that it was warmer than it's defined operating range.  I could tell it felt warm to the touch.  So.  Just something to think about.  I think 95 is the high end and direct sunlight can make a thing much hotter than that even if the air temp is not that high.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Britt said:


> I totally had a dream about this last night...
> 
> In the dream, I took my Kindle outside and the text started fading in patches, but then it would reappear a few seconds later.
> 
> Conclusion: I spend way too much time on KB.


 
No such thing!!! I don't think I've dreamt about Kboards yet...

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> A thought: I've used my K1 outside many times with no problem. But one time I was on my deck in bright sunlight and noticed the print getting harder to read. I realized the temp outside was 85 or so and with the sun shining on the Kindle it occurred to me that it was warmer than it's defined operating range. I could tell it felt warm to the touch. So. Just something to think about. I think 95 is the high end and direct sunlight can make a thing much hotter than that even if the air temp is not that high.
> 
> Ann


That would explain what I thought I saw the first week I had my Kindle. I was reading the Kindle as I was walking out to my car. The day was warmer than usual for the beginning of March (Tucson, AZ). The protective shipping sheet was still on the front of the Kindle. I refreshed the page while it was in direct sunlight and an area of the screen was faded. I was not sure if it was glare or something else. I turned so that the screen was shaded. The faded patch was still there. I refreshed the screen and all the print on the screen was good. I have not been able to duplicate the problem but since then I have been on a business trip in Colorado where it is a bit cooler than it is in Tucson. 

Maybe some screens are more temperature sensitive than others.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I have this problem.  Just discovered it yesterday, and boy was I miffed!  The Amazon site shows that lovely lady sitting on the beach, reading her Kindle 2 and there's no way mine would have ever worked in that bright light.  I even had problems when my reading light hit the screen.

I just got off the phone with Amazon, and after some clarification of the problem, the CSA asked for a moment to 'check their policy on this.'  He got back on the phone and said the they were 'going to give me the benefit of the doubt on this,' which I kind of found a little offensive, but they're sending me a new one which should arrive tomorrow.

Here's hoping it's better!

(I didn't have a skin on mine.)


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

starryskyz said:


> Good to know - I've heard conflicting reports that even when you deregister, the liscense used counts as one of the 6 liscenses used. Thanks Trekker!


And that seems to be what amazon CS is telling people, so I want to know how Trekker knows otherwise, please!!??


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I went on a Cruise over February with my Kindle (so many Kindle's on board, my GOD!) but I noticed this as well. Not as major, perhaps, but definitly there. I just kind of ignored it or clicked next/previous to make it refresh and hope it was better.

I hope I don't have to send mine in...I have a K1, and vastly prefer it to K2. I hope they could give me a K1 if I have to send it in. Sigh.

Has anybody else had this happen with a K1....or is it only the K2s here and I have a freak kindle?


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Kimblee said:


> I went on a Cruise over February with my Kindle (so many Kindle's on board, my GOD!) but I noticed this as well. Not as major, perhaps, but definitly there. I just kind of ignored it or clicked next/previous to make it refresh and hope it was better.


I have a cruise coming up in May and plan on spending some quality time with my K2. On my last cruise I had an eBookwise reader which did not do well in the sun, I have high hopes for the K2. The cruise is an Alaskan one so I am not anticipating high temps.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just wanted to post a followup. Before I shipped out the old K2 today I compared them side by side. The text on the new one was notably blacker. So far I've been impressed with the contrast on it.  Unlike what others have said the background didn't seem any darker though it does seem like it's more bluish rather than brown.  I'm very pleased with it other than the wireless losing signal occasionally.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

K1 it took me 3 tries to get it right.  Mine was so bad it was illegible.  Cust Serv was great each time.  Still K1 and love it.  I suggest all K users 1 or 2 or both:  try the sun test while still under warrantee.  (Don't forget about ambient heat)


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Rhiathame said:


> I have a cruise coming up in May and plan on spending some quality time with my K2. On my last cruise I had an eBookwise reader which did not do well in the sun, I have high hopes for the K2. The cruise is an Alaskan one so I am not anticipating high temps.


Alaskan cruise...Errr?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

In regards to the license limit, this is what I have..which is in line with what I've been told.

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 3/09/2009:*

*Kindle License Limits*
The licenses associated with most books and other non-subscription content purchased from the Kindle Store allow you to download and view each item for your personal use on up to six Kindles registered to your Amazon.com account. Each download to a Kindle, iPhone, or iPod Touch counts as one of those (up to) six devices. Once you've reached the limit, the title(s) will need to be purchased a second time to download to further devices.

_In cases of this license limit being reached due to warranty replacements or other exceptional circumstances, Customer Service can free licenses used by devices no longer accessible._

*Amazon.com Customer Service Post for 3/12/2009:

Kindle Book Licensing Restrictions*
The licenses associated with most books and other non-subscription content purchased from the Kindle Store allow you to download and view each item for your personal use on up to six Kindles registered to your Amazon.com account. If you deregister a Kindle for whatever reason, the licenses for any books downloaded to that Kindle remain linked with the device.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> In regards to the license limit, this is what I have..which is in line with what I've been told.
> 
> *Amazon.com Customer Service post for 3/09/2009:*
> 
> ...


I've tried to purchase a book for a second time - it won't let me. It says I already own that book and can't purchase it again. So. Right now I have a K2 and 2 iPhones (me, my husband) and 2 iPods (kids) - that's five. Suppose I lose my K2 and replace it - that's six. Suppose one of the iPhones gets upgraded (right now they are 1st gen) - I'm on number 7. I don't believe those are "exceptional" circumstances, nor are they under warranty. Amazon would be within their stated policy to not let me download the books I bought onto my new Kindle? I would be BEYOND angry. I think they're going to be forced to do away with this policy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Webhill, the "7th Device Issue" thread a little further down on this forum is all about this concern.  Feel free to chime in there too!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I finally took the time yesterday and today to retest my Kindle in the sunlight. It definitely had consistent problems with fading at 45, 72, and about 80 F. I contacted Customer Support and a new Kindle will be arriving on Tuesday. Then I will find out if a single purchased newspaper issue has the same problem with transferring to a new Kindle as issues from a subscription. I suspect that it will.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Took mine out again in sunlight to make sure I didn't see this problem......still nothing. Though My text also looks darker.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmm...now I'm going to be afraid to take my KK out in the sun.  I hear its mostly K2 that has this problem...but with my luck..yikes!!!  I can't take a chance, must buy more sunblock for my KK (Oberon Covers)....lol!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My Kindle showed the sun fading issue the first time it was in the sun. When I did my retest, it was in a cover and had a screen protector. (Should have been sufficient sunblock even without a skin. lol  ) I also did each test within seconds of the screen being in the sunlight. Each page change in the sun was worse than the one before it. The print quality improved as soon as the screen was refreshed in the shade. Refreshing the screen in the sun again started with the same amount of screen faced as the first time it was in the sun.


----------



## muggle (Feb 25, 2009)

I wonder if this issue isn't actually related to temperature change and not necessary being in direct sunlight.  Has anyone else experienced this problem due to temperature?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My most recent tests at 45, 72, and about 80 degrees F all showed nearly identical fading when in direct direct sunlight and no fading immediately after not in sunlight. I had thought if it was termperature related that it might not fade at 45 degrees but it did. There did not seem to be enough time for the screen to have a significant change in temperature. It would be interesting to know how the Kindle screen operates at the high end of its temperature range.


----------

